# Croatian (BCS): Can't move



## karim37

Hi,
how do you say "I can't move my arm" in Croatian?
I am finding it difficult to get the right word for move as it has several meanings in English.


----------



## phosphore

As in _It hurts, so I can't move it_?

That would be _Ne mogu da pomjeram ruku_.


----------



## karim37

phosphore said:


> As in _It hurts, so I can't move it_?
> 
> That would be _Ne mogu da pomjeram ruku_.


Thanks. So we don't need "moj".


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> As in _It hurts, so I can't move it_?
> 
> That would be _Ne mogu da pomjeram ruku_.


 
Izvinjavam se za ispravku (off-topic?) - karim želi prijevod na _hrvatski_, a ovaj jezik izbjegava, ako se ne varam, da-konstrukciju, i zato ga izmjenjujem u _Ne mogu pomjerati ruku_.


----------



## Duya

_Ne mogu pomjer*i*ti ruku_.(definite aspect)sounds more natural to me. Not that the indefinite version is wrong either...


----------



## LilithE

You are right Orlin, we've never had 'da' or 'idem da' construction. 

It still doesn't really sound how we would actually say it. 
I vote for _Ne mogu pomaknuti ruku._


----------



## phosphore

I stand corrected.


----------



## irsibee

Definitely: _ne mogu pomaknuti ruku. _


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, in my opinion

_Ne mogu pomaknuti ruku. _
and
_Ne mogu pomicati ruku. _(or _micati __rukom_?)

is not the same. First to me gives the impression of the arm being immobilized in some manner, the second would be more general. At least on its own, without any further context (context such as in e.g._ Ne mogu ni pomaknuti ruku koliko me boli_).

Note that the preference given to _pomaknuti/pomicati_ over _pomjeriti/pomjerati_ (the latter pair considered a Serbism in Croatian) is, as far as I know, another exclusively Croatian trait. I personally find both quite neutral.


----------



## el_tigre

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, in my opinion
> 
> _Ne mogu pomaknuti ruku. _
> and
> _Ne mogu pomicati ruku. _(or _micati __rukom_?)
> 
> is not the same. First to me gives the impression of the arm being immobilized in some manner, the second would be more general. At least on its own, without any further context (context such as in e.g._ Ne mogu ni pomaknuti ruku koliko me boli_).



That is difference between perfective (svršeni) and  imperfective (nesvršeni) verbs



DenisBiH said:


> Note that the preference given to _pomaknuti/pomicati_ over _pomjeriti/pomjerati_ (the latter pair considered a Serbism in Croatian) is, as far as I know, another exclusively Croatian trait.



Precisely._pomjeriti/pomjerati_  is Serbism. Almost never heard in Croatia. IN BIH sometimes.


----------



## DenisBiH

el_tigre said:


> Precisely._pomjeriti/pomjerati_  is Serbism. Almost never heard in Croatia. IN BIH sometimes.



Not sometimes but rather regularly, and is considered a Serbism by Croatian speakers. From my perspective it is no such thing.


----------



## čakavica

karim37 said:


> Hi,
> how do you say "I can't move my arm" in Croatian?
> I am finding it difficult to get the right word for move as it has several meanings in English.



ne mogu micati ruku 





el_tigre said:


> That is difference between perfective (svršeni) and  imperfective (nesvršeni) verbs
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely._pomjeriti/pomjerati_  is Serbism. Almost never heard in Croatia. IN BIH sometimes.




Yap


----------



## languagehb10

Zar nemoze samo nemogu mrdati ruku?


----------



## matko

mislim da dotična osoba zasigurno nije ništa shvatila budući da ste joj svi dali 200 varijanti, počevši od srpske koja nikad nije postojala u hrvatskom te se nikad neće čuti u Hrvatskoj.


----------



## el_tigre

languagehb10 said:


> Zar ne može samo *ne mogu mrdati ruku*?



or 

*ne mogu mrdati rukom*


----------



## Wikislav

In traditional Croatian, _'mrdati'_ is a very vulgar-pejorative verb used chiefly by illiterate persons, being almost absent in civilized communication. If applied in conversation with Croats, this may provoke a breaking of further communication. 

_Pomjeriti_ in cultivated Croatian has a different meaning as 'take measure' i.e. to measure, and hardly 'to move' as in Serbian and Bosnian.


----------

